# Request from Vizsla owners from New Zealand or Australia



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing a Vizsla puppy from New Zealand or Australia. I live in Hawaii, where rabies is not present. Do any of you have a reputable breeder that would be willing to ship a puppy over to Hawaii?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Kailua,
One of my friends in New Zealand is a breeder who is well regarded. PM me your contact details and I will get her to make contact with you


----------



## klotus66 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good evening everyone -

I know this topic is a little old but I am also an aspiring Vizsla owner and would like to find out more info on methods of requesting a breed from New Zealand or Australia. So far my research has been successful and I am hoping someone can give me any advice or assistance. Mahalo in advance!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have two V's, one (Ozkar) from Brozak Kennels (Bridget and John Clough) and one (Astro) from Hubertus kennels (Agnes Pali) They are both "googleable" or PM me and I will get there details. 

Both my boys are handsome, happy, healthy and driven!!! But, they are also very chilled out when they need to be. Not totally out of control, but plenty of drive to hunt. Both Kennels carry multiple Australian champions. Hubertus just got another GC and Brozak won best Puppy at the Royal Melbourne late last year with a litter mate of Ozkar's. So they have conformity history on both sides. They also have champions in field and agility too. So they are versatile dogs from both kennels.


----------

